# Not a bow kill but ---->My First Spring Gobbler !!!



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

This is my first spring gobbler !! The First day 7:30 am !! My 1st time ever hunting turkeys. Three birds came in and I shot this one. It was about 20 yards with my new Charles Daly 20 Gauge 3 inch mag 5 shot. My friend in the picture almost got a shot but they would'nt stand still long enough. He will hunt next week with my Dad and his Dad. My Dad and I were in his 360 Matrix worked great!! Gotta Love the Double Bull !!


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

Congradulations.nice bird Joe


----------



## ShOrT StIcK (Apr 28, 2006)

*Thats my Boy !!!*

What a Blast !!! Cant wait till this saturday. Good Job Buckshot 95 !!


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

*Drool*


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice one!


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Great Job! Nice bird. Can't wait till next week, hopefully will get a nice one like that too. Awsome!


----------



## 12point chaser (Apr 11, 2006)

very nicxe bird. and just wondering what was the weight and length of the beard and spurs


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

congrats i havent got one yet but i got smart and started carrying a shot gun i fuond out that the 17 hmr isnt good in brush here in wv by the way is that a remington 870 shotgun


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

my bad i over looked it that charles daly is a good gun


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Btw !!!*

I am the one on the Right !! Oh yeah 12 pt chaser --->The bird was a Jake but he is my first so i was happy  Thanks everyone !!


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

nice bird...congrats


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Congrats on a great looking bird.:thumbs_up


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

Nice Bird Buckshot!


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

hey great job man! i love turkey hunting. i shot my bird at 6:30 opening day. He didn't have a very big beard but he tadted really good.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats man! I love turkey hunting, especially when they're 20 yards away and gobbling their brains out, and definitely if there is more than 1 doing it. Congrats once again. :thumbs_up


----------



## ByrdJr. (Dec 27, 2006)

buckshot95 said:


> This is my first spring gobbler !! The First day 7:30 am !! My 1st time ever hunting turkeys. Three birds came in and I shot this one. It was about 20 yards with my new Charles Daly 20 Gauge 3 inch mag 5 shot. My friend in the picture almost got a shot but they would'nt stand still long enough. He will hunt next week with my Dad and his Dad. My Dad and I were in his 360 Matrix worked great!! Gotta Love the Double Bull !!


big bird how long the beard


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

First bird is the greatest thing I belive I have the same Charles Daly 20ga I have cant tell from the pic tho. Thats great man glad you got him.


----------

